# Roadblock



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

What one single thing is stopping you dead in your track with your CNC router?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Being distracted by the assorted forums I visit.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Your brain needs occasional distractions to stay productive D.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nodes and what icons do what - - - too many of them

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Visa's almost maxed, space, passport expired. 

Sorry Bill , this is preventing me from getting one period ,differant topic lol


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Visa's almost maxed, space, passport expired.
> 
> Sorry Bill , this is preventing me from getting one period ,differant topic lol


Besides you don't have room for one right now.:smile:

Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

He will as soon as he gets the new addition on his garage.

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Besides you don't have room for one right now.:smile:
> 
> Herb


Yes that's why I mentioned space . Real estate is at a premium right now . Can't believe how 22/26 can be so small


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Yes that's why I mentioned space . Real estate is at a premium right now . Can't believe how 22/26 can be so small


You are not storing all your empties out there are you?

Herb


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> He will as soon as he gets the new addition on his garage.
> 
> HJ


If he adds the addition, maybe he'll have time to insulate everything!>

Bill


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

$.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> You are not storing all your empties out there are you?
> 
> Herb


No I've been good lately lol . Well no choice really as I'm on call most of the time . 

After seeing what John created it's certainly renewed my interest in CNC's again .
Always been on my bucket list as there about the coolest things out there


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Trying to make a decision on the right electronics to buy, have pretty much decided on the Leadshine MX4660 kit, but as I was looking at the stepper motor with it I noticed that they had a standard stepper motor with lower inductance for $30 each. If I buy them I also lose the $100 discount but I think thats what I want. I have found the connectors (cannon plugs, QD style) now just needs to wire and we are golden......


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

The boss walking in with a picture of a champion steer that he wants done in 3d. The problem is the picture is really bad so now searching for a picture of one that looks close. But this happens all the time and after banging my head on the table I just keep going lol. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't they all look alike??

HJ


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Insulation is good.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Tell the boss the picture is not good enough and make him get a better one if he wants quality work.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

My problem is finding TIME!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I do but most times I just go find one myself


----------

